# Bridger Lake



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Just a quick report on our camping trip to Bridger Lake. The fishing was fantastic, the bugs minimal and the weather cool and comfortable!! I took my boys and a nephew (his first fishing trip) out and set them up with a worm/marshmallow. I was wore out after a couple of hours of continually unhooking nice fat rainbows, and re-setting hooks. The boys had a blast and all caught fish including my two year old on the spider man kiddie pole (his first a nice brookie). After wearing the boys out I took off in the pontoon boat and had the same fast results with a gold lil' jakes. A few small bows, but most of the fish were about 15-18" and nice and fat. Made for good eating by all in camp. Sorry no pic's I forgot the camera in camp and the boys wouldn't let me run back to grab it, they were having too much fun.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

So, like where is Bridger Lake? I've never heard of it before. Just curious.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dunn_gary said:


> So, like where is Bridger Lake? I've never heard of it before. Just curious.


North Slope of Uintas, on the Smith's Fork by Stateline Reservoir.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

TLB


> A few small bows, but most of the fish were about 15-18" and nice and fat. Made for good eating by all in camp.


15-18" I've fished up there multiple times over the last few years. Twice this year and will be going again next weekend. I have yet to see a fish that makes it over 14" and that is in the fall. It is a LITTLE put and take lake. The DWR stocks it so much over the summer because so many people take fish home.

without pics no one will believe you... :mrgreen: :wink:

I caught a 31" brown trout in Causey the other day. sorry no pics though :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Itchy,

I was just guessin on the size and would I be a true fisherman without a little "fish" in my story. 14" is probably a lot closer to actual size, and no kidding on it being a small lake, best part was still watching the kids reelin' in the fish.

Get out there and wet those lines :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey TLB, do you use a "Goober" tape measure?










Works for me.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

I have to get one of those. I'd bet they help you catch bigger fish


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Wyo,

Yep looks just like my tape measure, no wonder the wife doesn't like me doing my own home improvement projects. Guess I better hit Home Depot and replace mine huh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

I have heard Briger lake is pretty good fishing any tips on some flies to use?


----------

